# MEV Body Kits



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you dye a mev body? And would chrome paint look good for the grill and bumpers. I always wanted the 65 Chevy Impala but the funds are just not there for the $44. price $15. sounds a lot better for the kit. Was thinking of dyeing it black but will it just turn out purple. May just shoot it Flat Black with some mev chrome rims on it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never considered dyeing a resin body, and I'm not sure it would work. Painting flat black is a better choice. There's chrome paint, and then there's Alclad, which is a better choice if you have an air brush. Shoot it over gloss black for the best results. 

Keep an eye open in swap and sell, and / or Chat swap and sell which happens twice a month on Saturday nights. win43 ( Jerry ) buys a lot of MEV blem kits and might have one handy or will keep you in mind if he runs across one.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank You for the info*

Thank You SlotCarMan for the info. I am so glad to be getting back in to HO Slot Cars again after two years that I went back into R/C for awhile.
Tell me this is true that slot car hobbyist are more friendly and helpful.
Plus R/C is to expensive of a hobby anymore. Well for me anyways.
I took a big loss on my axial custom trail truck, but sill happy it's like the old saying about a boat, The best times are the day you buy it and the day you sell it. ~ I took the money and ordered three NOS T-Jet chassis / JL Orange 70's style Nova body / MM 1955 Chevy body / 1964 Chevy resin body. Ordering some MEV chrome rims to put on them also. And a cool HO gas station kit to build and display them on. I like building dioramas you may have seen the ones that I built in the past. Time I budget the money out sill going to order MEV's 1965 Chevy kit also, And going with the Flat Black like you suggested. I am Very Glad that MEV / Bud's HO / Jeg Hobbies / RTHO are sill around and doing good. 
Take Care, You Guys are the Best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just painted a few MEV bodies. All I did was scotchbrite them to where the shine was just gone then hit them with a single stage black. I'll be posting pics soon in my " Sky High " thread. It's in the customize section. Welcome back to cheap fun you can hqve right in your own home!!

PS we all been the RC route too lol .


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Resin bodies can indeed in some cases be dyed ! That said not all resins and situation are the same so results vary . I have dyed my own resins at times as i know what i was using and could figure for the end result. The best result came from starting from a clear or translucent resin start . Typically the dye would soften the body temporarilly on my resins but memory would win out and rebound to original shape. How it reacts with say an MEV is anyones guess ! Mike uses a harder resin of unknown origin so just a guess would be you would have a tougher time . The pics attached show a dyed resin Orange charger i did back in the Road Rage days with Alclad painted bumpers. The Vebich edition Camaro i cast was done with CLEAR resin and glitter . Then dyed for the background coloring . While these were 2 good examples ... there were lots of bad ones too . Often ya get line fill where body lines load up with dye as do every dip , pit and crevice showing blems big time. Other times if the resin won't handle a good dye try it will not rebound and ya get a ruined body ball LOL ! Been there and messed up that LOL ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I just painted a few MEV bodies. All I did was scotchbrite them to where the shine was just gone then hit them with a single stage black. I'll be posting pics soon in my " Sky High " thread. It's in the customize section. Welcome back to cheap fun you can hqve right in your own home!!
> 
> PS we all been the RC route too lol .


hey, Questions??? :hat::freak:

what consists of a MEV "KIT" ????
do bods come in colors (solids) ..????
are the bumpers chromed ???? ....
and does "Glass" come w/ "KITS"???

TY :wave:

Bubba 123 (Pete)


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey, Questions??? :hat::freak:
> 
> what consists of a MEV "KIT" ???? *A U assemble body kit with all parts.*
> do bods come in colors (solids) ..???? *YES*
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mev blem kits come with a body, preformed lexan "glass", and all the bumpers, which are cast in gray. No detail painting is usually done on a blem, and the bumpers are unfinished. The bodies do come in colors. In most circumstances, you'll have to look pretty hard to find the "blem". 

Be advised, MEVs are on the smaller end of the slot car HO scale spectrum, which is great if you're melding your slot cars with HO trains. Every so often, Mike Vitale puts up blem kits on the bay, usually 4 or 5 bodies per lot, and grouped into similar classes of cars, so if you're looking for a particular car, you can probably catch it that way with extras. Also, Mike sells blem kits at shows, so if you have a slot show near you ( Midwest show in NW IN? ) you might find one there.

Good to see you back TJ dragracer.. I remember your dio's.. Cool stuff!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Mev blem kits come with a body, preformed lexan "glass", and all the bumpers, which are cast in gray. No detail painting is usually done on a blem, and the bumpers are unfinished. The bodies do come in colors. In most circumstances, you'll have to look pretty hard to find the "blem".
> 
> Be advised, MEVs are on the smaller end of the slot car HO scale spectrum, which is great if you're melding your slot cars with HO trains. Every so often, Mike Vitale puts up blem kits on the bay, usually 4 or 5 bodies per lot, and grouped into similar classes of cars, so if you're looking for a particular car, you can probably catch it that way with extras. Also, Mike sells blem kits at shows, so if you have a slot show near you ( Midwest show in NW IN? ) you might find one there.
> 
> Good to see you back TJ dragracer.. I remember your dio's.. Cool stuff!!


TY Guys :wave:
so, "KITS" r "BLEMS" as well?????
Pete :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not all kits are blems. only the ones mentioned as such. finished bodies and kits are both available on his web site.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> not all kits are blems. only the ones mentioned as such. finished bodies and kits are both available on his web site.


ok,
TY all :wave:
Pete


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=335283


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks AL for bumping my post . That list is actually current. I still have those 3 blem kits. 

As for the MEV kit (not blem kit), I don;t know much about them as I myself have only bought finished bodies or blems from Mike. I don't kow about now but the kits from MEV were done in a opague white. Here's the scoop from the horses mouth: 

American Street Vehicles -Kits- (when available) contain:

Unfinished trans-white colored unflashed body with screw holes 'drilled' 
Bumpers molded in gray 
Production windshield 
2 screws 

This is off the MEV site. Hope this helps. 

P.S. I have never tried dying a MEV body.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Win is correct, the "kits" only come in white. And they are not blems in any way shape or form. They are beautiful. The bumpers come gray as mentioned and also comes with glass. His glass is an ingenious system. He actually only has 3 or 4 different glass inserts. A lot of them interchange. Smart on Mike's part.

Like I said I just painted some "kits" after scuffing them with ultra fine scotchbrite and the paint layed on like peanut butter on a hot piece of toast  after cleaning them good.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. It's been a while since I've been on MEV's site.. I had no idea he was selling "kits" now. Sorry for my half wrong answer!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've painted two MEVs, a '60 Starliner and a '58 Thunderbird. Paint went on both real nice.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3420538&postcount=60

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3420548&postcount=62

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those look sweet Rick!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm about to attempt to paint an Edsel that's been sitting in my resin box forever. I haven't decided on the color yet.. Time to do some inspirational searching.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree joeLED... nice work joeSKY. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuff Rick!!! Nice touch on the Starliner, adding the chrome on the rear roof pillars...:thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are 3 I did.

1st Bad Wagon










A Buick










And A Mighty Mopar


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just so you know tjetdragracer, all my bumpers were done gloss black and they used the Alclad Chrome stuff. Then future's dipped for protection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Just so you know tjetdragracer, all my bumpers were done gloss black and they used the Alclad Chrome stuff. Then future's dipped for protection. :thumbsup:


dumb question time :freak:

1- "IF" i use the stock skinny wheels of aurora, w/ the chassis sit lower.??

2- where can u get this alcad paint???..& does it come in sptay version???

ty.

Bubba 123


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*All your painted resins -*

All your painted and dyed resins bodies look grate. I hope that my 1964 Chevy Impala 4 Door Resin body turns out that good. I just sent for this cool 1972 Chevy Chevelle 2 Door Wagon t-jet resin body but I will have to cut out the windshield and side panels or may fill in the sides to make it a panel wagon. Now I have to make a trip up to Toys-'R-Us for a Hot Wheel Chevelle Wagon donor car for the glass. I also picked up a small jar of Model Master enamel Silver Chrome paint for the Grills & Bumpers. 
A pic of the resin body and the donor car that I need, Found this Yellow one on the Bay for a few bucks. Thanks for posting all the pics and the tips on painting them. 
Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> dumb question time :freak:
> 
> 1- "IF" i use the stock skinny wheels of aurora, w/ the chassis sit lower.??
> 
> ...


Not sure about skinny tires bubba. You can see I change a lot of the wheels. It may sit a little higher. 

Yes the Alcad comes both for the air brush and it come in a rattle can for Lexan bodies. hit your local RC guy for it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Not sure about skinny tires bubba. You can see I change a lot of the wheels. It may sit a little higher.
> 
> Yes the Alcad comes both for the air brush and it come in a rattle can for Lexan bodies. hit your local RC guy for it.


TY
Bubba


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> All your painted and dyed resins bodies look grate. I hope that my 1964 Chevy Impala 4 Door Resin body turns out that good. I just sent f
> or this cool 1972 Chevy Chevelle 2 Door Wagon t-jet resin body but I will have to cut out the windshield and side panels or may fill in the sides to make it a panel wagon. Now I have to make a trip up to Toys-'R-Us for a Hot Wheel Chevelle Wagon donor car for the glass. I also picked up a small jar of Model Master enamel Silver Chrome paint for the Grills & Bumpers.
> A pic of the resin body and the donor car that I need, Found this Yellow one on the Bay for a few bucks. Thanks for posting all the pics and the tips on painting them.
> Tom


Tdragrcr I absolutely love that 2 Dr wagon. Where did you get it please?

Remember, like a real car, its all in the prep. Especially these resin bodies. 

The smoother the body the better they come.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Tdragrcr I absolutely love that 2 Dr wagon. Where did you get it please?
> 
> Remember, like a real car, its all in the prep. Especially these resin bodies.
> 
> The smoother the body the better they come.


w/ do u do to wash/ clean Mev kits b4 painting????
ty,
Bubba


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*TO: Joe655kyarGS*

I got the 1964 Chevy 4 door & Getting the 1972 Chevelle Wagon 
From: Jims Customs http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs 
He sells them direct also from $9.oo each. 
The new batch of resins are on e-bay now, one is a 1956 Mercury #33O603907802 / slaters -ebay name. 
Not all are for the t-jet chassis so read the description careful.
Some are for the TYCO-440 & A/FX Chassis.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> w/ do u do to wash/ clean Mev kits b4 painting????
> ty,
> Bubba




Ultra fine scotch brite just enough take the glossy shine away then mineral spirits and a terry cloth rag.


Thanks for the link tjdragrcr, I been there before but never ordered from him. But I will now.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> dumb question time :freak:
> 
> 1- "IF" i use the stock skinny wheels of aurora, w/ the chassis sit lower.??
> 
> ...


Bubba, :wave:
Because of the size (smallish ), MEV bodies, for the most part, sit high on the chassis. Some can be lowered a little some can not. I would put some stock size sillicones on there and prepare for a fishtailers delight.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jerry's right Pete, 

Smaller tires will decrease the chassis' ground clearance but wont move the chassis up into the body or fenderwells...in fact it may actually open up the distance between the top of the tire and the bottom of the fender lip; because you have subtracted tire diameter.

There's definately a trade off, so it depends on what your after.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Jerry's right Pete,
> 
> Smaller tires will decrease the chassis' ground clearance but wont move the chassis up into the body or fenderwells...in fact it may actually open up the distance between the top of the tire and the bottom of the fender lip; because you have subtracted tire diameter.
> 
> There's definately a trade off, so it depends on what your after.


TY Guys..
looking 4 as realistic as possible...stock mfg....
Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a few other tricks you might be able to use Pete. If using an Aurora T jet chassis, the rails up ahead of the arm gear can be trimmed ( so it looks like a JL top plate ) to allow the body to be dropped lower. The inside of the wheel wells can be sanded to allow for a little more wheel clearance. The backs of stock wheels can be sanded down some so the tires tuck in better. Any of these modifications might help, or might not help at all. It will depend on the body itself, how much height there is from rocker panel to the underside of the hood and trunk, and how wide the body is. 

MEVs are cool, because he does stuff no one else dreams about modeling. I honestly think Mike had model railroaders in mind when he started making bodies, since his stuff is closer to 1:87 than anything.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Note: Joe's post just reminded me that you can just buy the MEV rims which already have the lip backset. I got a coupla sets from Win a while back for some special projects and loved them.

Basically the small vibrator rim styled in chrome reverse. Not a bad look at all!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Note: Joe's post just reminded me that you can just buy the MEV rims which already have the lip backset. I got a coupla sets from Win a while back for some special projects and loved them.
> 
> Basically the small vibrator rim styled in chrome reverse. Not a bad look at all!


Do you have a picture you can post so that some of us may look a them?


----------

